# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Fattura Differita e/o immedita e  Corrispettivi

## revisor

Buonasera, fino al 2018 quando emettevo fatture differite e/o immediate per attività di commercio al dettaglio, in calce alla fattura inserivo lo scritto "importo registrato nei corrisp.giornalieri", in modo che nella liquidazione iva periodica computavo iva acquisti e iva corrispettivi ...(quella sulle fatture emesse era un "di cui"). Con la fattura elettr. si potrà inserire lo stesso scritto?..ma sopratutto l'agenzia terrà conto del "di cui"(fatture emesse) in fase di controllo della liquidazione iva?...la dimostrazione di detto computo (iva acquisti e iva corrispettivi) sarà più problematico dal 2020 in poi con la trasmissione telematica dei corrispettivi....ossia provare che l'iva fatture emesse è già inclusa nei corrispettivi.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buonasera, fino al 2018 quando emettevo fatture differite e/o immediate per attività di commercio al dettaglio, in calce alla fattura inserivo lo scritto "importo registrato nei corrisp.giornalieri", in modo che nella liquidazione iva periodica computavo iva acquisti e iva corrispettivi ...(quella sulle fatture emesse era un "di cui"). Con la fattura elettr. si potrà inserire lo stesso scritto?..ma sopratutto l'agenzia terrà conto del "di cui"(fatture emesse) in fase di controllo della liquidazione iva?...la dimostrazione di detto computo (iva acquisti e iva corrispettivi) sarà più problematico dal 2020 in poi con la trasmissione telematica dei corrispettivi....ossia provare che l'iva fatture emesse è già inclusa nei corrispettivi.

  Meglio separare anche nei registri corrispettivi e fatture emesse, evitando l'uso del "di cui" che è difficile da gestire in termini informatici.

----------


## revisor

...ok...potrebbe andare bene per una fattura immediata....fattura di 100....corrisp. di 200..quindi separo 100 e 100; ma per una differita di 500 al 31 del mese come la mettiamo se il corrisp. è di 200....

----------

